# Recommend a 60p canister filter



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

My 2028 keeps having less and less flow. I have done everything I know of to try and improve it with no luck so far. Can anyone recommend a replacement for this size tank? I would prefer to overfilter as opposed to underfiltering as I have an inline CO2 reactor and an inline heater. Output and input are lily pipes. I need 17mm tubing capability.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Eheim 2217.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

2217 has mix diameter hoses, no? I am needing 17mm output minimum to mate to my lily pipe, hydor and reactor.


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

eheim ecco would work nice.. for that size the 2234 or 2232


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

TexasCichlid said:


> 2217 has mix diameter hoses, no? I am needing 17mm output minimum to mate to my lily pipe, hydor and reactor.


That's true it does. 

I've had good luck with Rena's too.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Both of those Eheims have tubing too small for my current setup. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

fluval g3


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Green_Flash said:


> fluval g3


Fluval G series are smexy!


----------



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

Green_Flash said:


> fluval g3


I had *TONS* of flow issues with my G series in my planted tank.
Search "Fluval G Stay Away"

I have had ZERO issues with my Eheim 2217 canisters.
Buy a filter that works with your tank, not a filter that fits your tubs.

I am sure you can sell those for a decent return and get the right size tubes.

-R


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Eheim 2075 ~$200 on-line


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I have a renastar xp3 on my 60-p and I had to put a ball valve to reduce flow. The XP3 has both 17mmm in/outtakes. And had the cal aqua lily pipes on it. Now I have borneowild SS jet pipes and had to turn it down even more haha.

And the eheim 2217 on my 20L which is very nice but the it does have miss match sizes 13 outtake and 16mm intake.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

OVT said:


> Eheim 2075 ~$200 on-line


Where can I find for 200? Checked amazon and it's 290 plus almost every review there says it leaks from the top due to a design flaw.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

Eheim 2217 is 108 bucks. Get two.

Eheim 2217 - MarineDepot


----------



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

TexasCichlid said:


> Where can I find for 200? Checked amazon and it's 290 plus almost every review there says it leaks from the top due to a design flaw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Get the classic style, it is so much better. Look at filter volume/canister volume/efficiency.

All arrows point to the classic series, they are work horses and will run forever.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

I am really not too interested on taking a loss reselling all my inline equipment at this point. Thanks again for the recommendation, however.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

TexasCichlid said:


> Where can I find for 200? Checked amazon and it's 290 plus almost every review there says it leaks from the top due to a design flaw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


http://www.bigalspets.com/fish/pro-3-canister-filter-with-media-2075.html

$196 on sale, free shipping, try their coupon PLANT10 for an additional 10% off.
I have 3 of them in operation for the last 2 years. No complains from me.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

The 2 2075's are driving a 120-P, the 2026 on the right is driving a 60-P with Hydor in-line heater and an UpAqua atomizer, the outflow is DoAqaua lilly pipe connected via 3/4" to 1/2" reducer barb. So, the 2028 better work also


----------



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

Very nice setup!


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Made a video of my 2028 at maximum flow during a water change to give a feel of what I am seeing. Who knows, this may be normal flow and I am just needing to upgrade to a beefier filter. The flow looks pretty good when the water level is town. It's not very substantial with the water level full.

http://youtu.be/FpD_r5ulrzw


----------



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

I doubt that is normal. I can't speak from experience with anything but the classic series. I know my Eheim 2217's push out MUCH more flow than that. What is your pump rated at?


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Pump 277 gph, filter 198 according to the Eheim materials.


----------



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

TexasCichlid said:


> Pump 277 gph, filter 198 according to the Eheim materials.


My Eheim 2217 is 265 with ~80% tested efficiency so 212 filter gph.
My 2217 has quite a bit more flow than that. I will take a video and upload it when I get home.

R


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

That lily pipe has a very wide spout, It could be deceiving, have you tried an actual test? Ya got one if those 5 gallon orange hd buckets? Silly question huh, I bet everybody in the states in this hobby ones at least one, any way get the bucket and time how long it takes to fill it, however long it takes you can figure out how many gallons per hour you are pumping. I run a 2217 and a 2026 on my 120p which is 65 gallons about 55-60 with substrate and hardscape installed, the 2026 could handle the tank by itself but I love 2 cans on bigger tanks.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I should be doing a WC on 60P today - I'll double-check what my flow looks like, even though the spout I use is a bit narrower @ 13mm. I agree with mott, it is rather deceiving, but still...

I know it's a hassle, and I understand that TexasCichlid does not have a spare outflow, but I would remove the lilly pipe, insert a length of 1/2" hose into 5/8" hose (should be pretty snug fit) and let it rip. I personally would expect a hurricane in the tank.Those lili pipes are designed for 'gentle' flow...

If you want to do the bucket test, keep in mind that 5gl buckets are actually closer to 6gl and too many people got 'low' results. I would measure exactly 5gl for the test.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

OVT -- Thanks. I have no doubt that a 1/2inch output would be a considerable amount of flow. I will try a bucket test.


----------



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

TexasCichlid said:


> OVT -- Thanks. I have no doubt that a 1/2inch output would be a considerable amount of flow. I will try a bucket test.


excitedly awaiting the results of your bucket test...


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

I have liters marked out on my buckets so it should be pretty accurate.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Just tested it out. Based on a 198gph advertised filter flow rate, I calculated 12.5 liters per minute equivalent. My actual flowrate is 6 liters per minutes and that's rounding up just slightly. Actual flowrate is ~45% of reality at this point, or ~89gph. Guesstimating, I think ~120-150gph would be sufficient for my needs. That 2075 is likely a bit too much horsepower if it actually puts out what it advertises. I cannot decide if I want to try and diagnose/fix the filter I have, or just buy a new one.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Like most Eheims, 2075 comes with adjustable flow. Not that I'm trying to push you in that direction: you can find 2075 on line for < $210 throughout the year, at least I was able to.

Using your numbers I came up with 95 gph, which is pretty close to your ~89 gph. Interestingly enough, http://aqadvisor.com/, uses 'real life flow' of 92 gph for 2026, 158 gph for 2028, and 280 gph for 2075. I find that site's numbers to be in sync with my personal experience.

Did you do the bucket test with heater/reactor attached?

Coming from a technical background, I was taught to ask the obvious: does the sticker on the back of the filter states the model number as 2028? I believe 2028 holds 3 baskets, while 2026 holds 2. Just checking 

Even if I personally were to get a replacement filter, it would drive me nuts not understanding what's up with the 2028. I'd mostly likely spent countless hours trying to figure it out for myself


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Fluval 306 maybe?


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Flow test was with everything attached inline. I will try it without but will be a bit. I will also try it with my cerges reactor I am building and see if there is an improvement there.

Do you notice an increase in noise throttling back your 2075s? That would be my primary concern.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

TexasCichlid said:


> Do you notice an increase in noise throttling back your 2075s? That would be my primary concern.


No, no perceptible increase in noise at all. The flow control is just a simple ball-valve - by moving the lever you are decreasing the diameter of the outflow.

Here is another idea: all baskets have a short pipe in one corner. Each pipe should have a black rubber "washer" on top. If any of the 3 is missing or is badly cracked/worn the flow inside the can will be disrupted. I had to replace mine after ~ 10 years. They are ~$6 for 3.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

My wife just ordered me the 2075 for my birthday. She's happy and I am happy. Thanks for the help OVT. I will try and diagnose the 2028 after the new filter arrives. 

I check those gaskets and wipe them down when I clean. All are in good shape. I also check that plastic part that comes off the head unit and inserts into the trays. No cracks there either.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

You are welcome.

It's so happens that my birthday is coming up. Would it be too much of an imposition to borrow your wife? I promise I'll give her back 

<hides>


----------



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

TexasCichlid said:


> My wife just ordered me the 2075 for my birthday. She's happy and I am happy. Thanks for the help OVT. I will try and diagnose the 2028 after the new filter arrives.
> 
> I check those gaskets and wipe them down when I clean. All are in good shape. I also check that plastic part that comes off the head unit and inserts into the trays. No cracks there either.


Happy Birthday!
You will love the upgrade for sure.


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Im getting a 2215 for mine


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

I use a 2217 on my 60-P. Goes through a Hydor ETH and then out through an ADA lily pipe. The 2217 in this arrangement gives my tank way too much flow. I'm about to downgrade to a 2215.


----------



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

jmhart said:


> I use a 2217 on my 60-P. Goes through a Hydor ETH and then out through an ADA lily pipe. The 2217 in this arrangement gives my tank way too much flow. I'm about to downgrade to a 2215.


Too much flow thought a lily pipe? Really? How so? Are the fish upset?


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

ronaldvalente said:


> Too much flow thought a lily pipe? Really? How so? Are the fish upset?


The fish are constantly having to swim "upstream" and it blows my scape around way too much uprooting things. I like some flow, but this is just over doign it.


----------



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

jmhart said:


> The fish are constantly having to swim "upstream" and it blows my scape around way too much uprooting things. I like some flow, but this is just over doign it.


Don't blame you there, nothing worse than your scape getting messed up by flow.

I use 2x 2217 with submerged spray bars on my 75-P and have no issues which was why I was curious. I also have 2x 6025 Tunze circulation pumps.


----------

